
Apple, stop trolling me - citruspi
http://mihir.xxx/apple-stop-trolling-me/
======
mortenjorck
Off topic of the post itself:

I was at home, so I took a chance on the .xxx link, but seriously, this is
worse than registering your trendily-named startup's domain in Libya. I'm all
for devaluing ICANN's TLD money grab, but for the time being, this sort of URL
is going to set off alarm bells.

~~~
citruspi
I was going to get mihir.io, but it was bought already, so I took a chance....

Best part? The guy who bought mihir.io has been parking it for the past four
months.

~~~
yen223
I know that feeling - the person who took <myname>.com sat on it for _2
years_...

~~~
cowsaysoink
Some of us just use our name for email. (Though I have no A/AAAA records).

------
eridius
Not a bad idea. But a blog post won't solve anything. Go file a bug with Apple
at <http://bugreport.apple.com> where some engineer can actually see it.

~~~
taligent
For those that don't know bugs entered on BugReporter will feed directly into
the internal Radar bug tracking system. And I highly recommend following the
format and most importantly providing clear, step by step instructions on how
to reproduce the bug.

~~~
youngtaff
Where they site for days/months/years and it's impossible to see how many
other people have the issue, or whether anyone is going to do something about
it.

~~~
eridius
Does the bug need to be visible for you in order for it to be fixed?

~~~
youngtaff
It needs to be visible so that we can see whether other people have the same
issue.

Different people will word issues differently, leading to multiple tickets for
the same issue.

The way crbug works is much better, you can see everyone else's issues (minus
security ones I suspect) and track their status

~~~
eridius
Actually, filing duplicates is a good thing. They will get tracked and
appropriately linked together. Not only will the number of duplicates act as a
proxy for "votes" for an issue, but the varying descriptions in the duplicates
may be useful for engineering to properly diagnose the issue.

------
tesseract
> But, why support iOS 6 on the iPhone 3GS and not on the iPod Touch 3G? The
> iPod Touch came out after the iPhone - its more recent.

But the iPod Touch 3G was discontinued in September 2010, whereas the iPhone
3GS, despite being released slightly earlier, was not discontinued until
September 2012.

~~~
megablast
And support would have very little to do with release dates, but more likely
hardware. And the iPhones are the top tier devices, and have better hardware
in them than the iPods released around the same time.

------
1SaltwaterC
Probably I'm going to get bashed for pointing out the obvious, but: Open
Source Advocate and Apple fanboy? At the same time? How's that even remotely
possible?

~~~
taligent
I don't know why I'm bothering to respond to such an idiotic statement but:

1) Apple is a huge contributor to open source (WebKit, LLVM, OpenCL, GCD,
LaunchD, ZeroConf, CUPS just to name a few).

2) Given how much of a sad joke "Linux on a Laptop" still is to this day Apple
is the only provider of UNIX laptops and huge popular amongst developers
including Linus himself.

~~~
rednukleus
To point out the most obvious flaw in your rude and ill informed comment,
Linus doesn't use OS X on his MBA, he uses "a sad joke" as you put it. So do a
lot of developers.

~~~
ricardobeat
He meant something like "linux-compatible laptops", no word about OSX.

~~~
rednukleus
Then he would still be completely wrong. Thinkpads are as good as Macs, and
run Linux just fine.

------
neltnerb
Wild guess is that they're trolling you so that you'll update your apparently
obsolete device (by their standards) and give them more money...

------
SinFulNard
In a perfect world - someone working for apple, somewhere would notice your
comments and think "Hey, this guy is so right. I'm fixing this!"

You could be some famous legacy device soldier. Fighting the good fight!
Battle on my friend.

~~~
citruspi
That'd be nice, haha.

All of my mobile devices are at least outdated by two to three years.

With my Androids, I can just use CyanogenMod, but there's no custom rom for
iOS devices. :(

~~~
taligent
> With my Androids, I can just use CyanogenMod

You make it sound like with Android there is this guaranteed upgrade path to a
newer OS which simply not true. And even when you can upgrade it is common for
there to be serious bugs or functionality missing.

------
thejosh
#777 is really hard to read on that background.

~~~
monsterix
Yeah, the first thing I did was switch off #777 on this website.

Whoever designed it, please see high contrast looks good:
<http://contrastrebellion.com/>

------
tomd3v
Please, please, please..! Change the font color!

------
vidyesh
I agree with this post.

Since iOS6 its been a major change over the whole iOS ecosystem. Most people
don't realise this but iOS6 has changed a lot of things for Apple devices in
general.

Few things I feel Apple should implement,

\- Fix the issue OP mentioned. If a app requires iOS6 only make it visible to
iOS6 compatible devices. And btw if iPhone 3GS can get iOS6, so should iPod
Touch 3G.

\- App updates should be pushed only to devices which can support the update.
Like the ones which require iOS6 should not annoy a user still/stuck on iOS5.

------
megablast
This could be solved by the developer setting the Deployment target to 4.3, or
less than 6.0. It is not likely they are using 6.0 specific code in their
apps, though possible.

------
zoltar92
Off topic: You like Asterisks and Oblix? That's so cool. I haven't met another
person who even knew who they were!!! Major props!

~~~
citruspi
I grew up reading comics like Asterix and Obelix and Tintin. <3

I've met a few people who knew who Tintin was (especially after that movie :/
), but never someone who read Asterix and Obelix.

~~~
zoltar92
Hell yeah! Same-- haha.

------
VeejayRampay
If Microsoft did half the shit Apple is pulling they'd have been out of
business for 10 years. Funny how that works.

~~~
ricardobeat
What? Microsoft has done 100x worse than listing incompatible software.

~~~
VeejayRampay
Apple has done 100x worse than listing incompatible software as well. I was
talking more generally.

------
michael_miller
I disagree with the premise of the post. In a year or two, most apps will only
support iOS 6. How bad would it be to search for an app you expect, like
Facebook or Yelp, only to not find it, not having any indication of error? At
least this way, people realize that they have to buy a new iProduct to use an
app. Having an empty app store and not knowing why is way worse than being
teased by apps you can't get.

~~~
LogicX
I don't think you disagree with the premise of the post (which is incorrect
supported OS on app listings)

You disagree with one of the proposed solutions - which is to remove ios6-only
apps from the store, as seen from these devices.

Perhaps still listing the app, fixing the supported devices list, and removing
the install button (or updating the error message) would suffice.

------
wilfra
Don't think you understand the definition of trolling. This isn't trolling.
It's either a marketing ploy or an oversight, but neither is designed to make
you angry and get you to post disparaging things on your blog or elsewhere,
which is what trolling is. I realize that's what it's done in your case, but
that was not the intent.

~~~
danilocampos
Let the poor man speak colloquially. The scope of that word has expanded
beyond its original, narrow use. We know what he's trying to say.

~~~
wilfra
I wasn't trying to be pedantic. I honestly think he misused the word and may
not understand what it means.

~~~
danilocampos
I assure you he did not – colleagues and I have been using troll in precisely
that way for at least two years. Language is ever flexible. Trolled can mean
someone getting you irritated, whether they meant it or not.

~~~
megablast
But you can see where this ends, can't you, troll?

